# Husky Centerline W/d Sway Control Hitch



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a Husky Centerline W/D sway control hitch up for sale. Upgraded to a P3 hitch due to larger camper this year. Husky hitch worked great with F150 and 250RS. Price - $600.


----------

